# Trump Deporting High-Profile Illegal Immigrant Activists



## JGalt (Jan 21, 2018)

*Now you see them, now you don't.  

"Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.

The arrested men have openly lived in the U.S. for years and have until recently enjoyed a de facto immunity from deportation, thanks to their status as high-profile immigrants’ rights activists. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) officials have denied the arrests are politically motivated, but they clearly show that immigration agents are now emboldened to arrest even the most connected of illegal immigrants."

ICE Is Enforcing Deportation Orders Against High-Profile Illegal Immigrant Activists





*


----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)

Good for him!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 21, 2018)

I truly hope this is true.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 21, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...


Cut the head off the snake it just writhes on the ground and dies! LOVE IT!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 21, 2018)

Most excellent!!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 21, 2018)

I have my doubts given how determined our Democratic Leaders are to protect and nurture their new voting bloc.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 21, 2018)

*Another perspective:

As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
*
"As Senate Democrats say they’ll vote against a government spending bill that fails to protect DACA recipients, setting up a potential government shutdown, we look at the worldwide refugee crisis. 

*"The United Nations Refugee Agency reports the number of displaced people worldwide has hit a record high, with more than 65 million people forcibly displaced from their homes. *

"As the humanitarian crisis grows, the United States and many other nations are limiting immigration and closing their borders. 

"During his first year in office, President Trump sought to ban all refugees and citizens of many majority-Muslim nations. 

"When federal judges struck down multiple versions of the so-called Muslim travel bans, Trump then slashed the number of refugees who could be resettled in the United States this year, capping the number at 45,000—the lowest level in three decades."

*More than 65 million displaced and, of all nations on the planet, the US is most responsible.




Trump is doing what dictators-in-waiting always do.
He's blaming immigrants for the sins of rich parasites.
*


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 21, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> He's blaming immigrants for the sins of rich parasites


Cant you say, ILLEGAL immigrants?


----------



## Vastator (Jan 21, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...


This is why we need a "tissue" button.  That was a real tear jerker...


----------



## monkrules (Jan 22, 2018)

If those "high profile" illegals chose to be 'activists' then they were begging ICE agents to pick them up and deport them. Good for ICE, they're doing what they're paid to do.

Now if trump can get rid of all the Africans and middle easterners who have come here — _and_ put a stop to any more of them getting into this country, we'll have something to be really happy about.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...



*Democrats are bad for America and they are helping the racist illegal aliens who brag about invading our country.
Racist Reporter Jorge Ramos "this is our country, not theirs"*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.




I wonder if poor people  like you enjoy illegals here? They do the hard work while you sit on your ass collecting welfare ...


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.
> ...


Your avatar proves you are retarded.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > He's blaming immigrants for the sins of rich parasites
> ...


I'm old enough to remember when it was ILLEGAL for black Americans to sit at southern lunch counters, and how loudly conservatives WHINED about that particular iteration of integration. 

90% of unauthorized migrants in the US are not the problem.

Parasites like Trump and Goldman Sachs are.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.





Immigration policy is a valid political issue, and you are the retard here.


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.
> ...


Neoliberal economics is dependent on the immigration of cheap labor. Americans can't be expected to grow their own food.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Then neoliberal economics are part of the problem.


I want higher wages for American workers, especially the poorer ones.


Americans can certainly grow their own food. Try to be less silly.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

Vastator said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Another perspective:
> ...


Here's another:
*"Donald Trump's Childhood Home Is on Airbnb — and Oxfam Just Rented It For Refugees"*
*



*
*Donald Trump's Childhood Home Is on Airbnb — and Oxfam Just Rented It For Refugees*


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> 90% of unauthorized migrants in the US are not the problem


Is that what you guys are calling them now?

We currently allow 1.1 MILLION here LEGALLY.

Why do you want open borders and unlimited access to our country by foreigners.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Another commie who doesn't like the little rascals


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jan 22, 2018)

Immigration activists are encouraging illegals to break the law and stay here.  Deporting them should be high priority.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




What happened to a living wage asshole?


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Another retard who thinks capitalism will discourage immigration.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Still don't know the difference between legal and illegal immigration?


Go back to skool


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I happen to know quite a few illegal immigrants who could make a pass in your boat.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Less important that bring in more Third World voters.


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...


I'm not the one voting against my self-interest to keep
America white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



How is it voting in our interest to Balkanize the U.S.A with third-World riff-raffs?


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...






Voting for you liberals would be voting against my interests.

Your race baiting is noted and held against you. You are a race bating asshole.


THis is who you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Well, you are right, Capitalism does encourage immigration to fill the need for cheap labor, that's why I want Fascism to crack down on the Capitalist party times.
They've partied off of our wealth, as our country is on the brink.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Yes you are voting against your self interest, for some reason you don't know how illegals are lowering wages.. voting for democrats keep you poor.


And what's this white stuff?


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Go find a safespace to hide from the people who feed you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.



Immigration mostly just leads to Balkanization, tension, undermining wages, less tax base into the system than they take out, and the replacement of the Native peoples.

How is this in any way, or form favorable?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...


Strawberry pickers don't feed you. Their bosses do. The same people who pay the pickers.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 90% of unauthorized migrants in the US are not the problem
> ...


*11 million unauthorized migrants and 820,000 have been convicted of any crime with only 300,000 convicted of a felony.

Here’s the Reality About Illegal Immigrants in the United States
*
"Few nemeses loomed larger in the narrative of Mr. Trump’s presidential campaign than the figure of the illegal immigrant who threatened Americans — one of the 'rapists' and 'killers' from Mexico, as Mr. Trump has put it."
*
The majority of "illegals" are fleeing violence in Mexico and Central America that traces directly to US policies like NAFTA and US support for governments that violently suppress human rights in order to advance corporate interests.

When you add in the greatest flow of refugees since the end of WWII in the Middle East (due to the disastrous US invasion/occupation of Iraq), this country should be accepting 11 million migrants a year and sending the bill to Trump and his billionaire backers.






*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




We don't eat rabbit food...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Well, we should have a pro-active government, one which gives jobs to our Welfare recipients in the fields, hotels,contracting,and restaurants, rather than importing Mexicans, Guatemalans, Salvadorians,Ecuadorians etc.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...






YOu watch the video of your fellow traveler laughing at the idea of people like me committing suicide?



Your "point" such as it is, that American agriculture can't function without immigrants is insanely stupid.


It is worth nothing that you won't clearly make any real claim about that, because doing so would make it obvious how fucking stupid your justification for your vile policy is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




DOJ releases data on incarceration rates of illegal immigrants



*Of the 45,493 foreign-born inmates in the federal prison system made up of 188,658 inmates, the Justice Department said 3,939 are U.S. citizens*.


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You are only slightly less retarded than those peddling laissez-faire economics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Well, if Whites are such racist monsters, why do Liberals want  a bunch of non-Whites to live with White racist monsters?

Never really made sense?

You are tools of the Globalist establishment, you are hereto destroy Western civilization, by design, or by ignorance.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




We should send them home where they will be safe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Well, you Liberals like to say you stand with the American worker, and then you screw him out of wages, and jobs by supporting immigrants, and then you complain oh the poor immigrants are being gouged.

So, what do you even stand for?
Gouging of the masses for the Capitalist elites?

Yeah, that's what I thought, not very rational, indeed.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Are you saying approximately 41,000 out of 11,000,000 foreign-born residents of the US are currently being held in the federal prison system?




*"The Federal Bureau of Investigation, in its 1995 'Crime in the United States' report, estimates the combined costs of burglary and robbery to be roughly $4 billion.

"By comparison, W. Steve Albrecht, a professor of accountancy at Brigham Young University, estimates the cost of white-collar fraud to be $200 billion a year."

Look at the Cost of White-Collar Crime, Too*


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Is Steve claiming those white-collar criminals are in the country illegally, too?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




You want to get ugly I will get uglier, you fuck


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





1. In the FEDERAL system. The vast majority of prisoners are in the State systems.

2.A. That number seems very low.

2b. Why leave out the costs of other types of crime, such as violent crime? To play games with the numbers?

3 The high number of foreign born criminals shows how much better crime would be with less immigration.


4 What is your point about white collar crime?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.



Asshole, say it this way:  'illegal immigrant'.
That's better.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So what other forms of criminal behavior do you think are analogous to Jim Crow law breaking?

lol the problem with Jim Crow laws is that they are fundamentally unfair because they discriminate against people by race, and violate their right to public entry, services, etrc.

What rights are violated by criminal immigrants who break our laws? Do they have a right to come here? What gives them such a right?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I suspect Steve knows this much: not everything that's illegal (meaning against the law or violating the law) is a crime.

For example, receiving a parking ticket is a civil violation as is "Unlawful presence" in the US; however, "unlawful entry" into the US by an alien is a misdemeanor.

Is being in the United States unlawfully a 'crime'?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


It's probably a good thing Kate never met...




*"The Trump allegations*
A list of the sexual misconduct accusations made against Donald Trump. He has denied the allegations"
The sexual misconduct allegations against Donald Trump – the full list


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Neoliberal economics is dependent on the immigration of cheap labor. Americans can't be expected to grow their own food.



So you don’t think the fight for 15 is for brown people. Shocking


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.



Then stop voting


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That's 300,000 sucking up jail space or requiring parole supervision.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> 3 The high number of foreign born criminals shows how much better crime would be with less immigration.
> 
> 
> 4 What is your point about white collar crime?


White collar criminals like Trump and his crime family cost the US far more every year than undocumented immigrants, and white collar criminals often distract from that fact by blaming immigrants for lost jobs and social decay that comes from corrupt oligarchs bribing unethical politicians for tax and trade policies (like NAFTA) that collapse neighboring economies and swell the ranks of migrants desperate to provide for their families.

Virtually every dictator-in-waiting throughout history has found it necessary to pit his native population against immigrants as a divide and conquer strategy. Trump is no exception.




*"Trump’s Anti-Immigrant Racism Represents an American Tradition..."*

Opinion | Trump’s Anti-Immigrant Racism Represents an American Tradition

"The nation’s first naturalization law, from 1790, closed off United States citizenship to all but *'free white persons of good character.' *

"People of African descent were among the first migrants singled out for surveillance and exclusion, as they sought entry to the country or moved between states. 

"State repression of black migrants transformed them into America’s first 'illegal immigrants,' laying the groundwork for durable associations between law, morality and the need to keep people of color, quite literally, in their 'place.'"


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Government is the problem, not the immigrants. Illegal immigrants are doing jobs that Americans refuse to do. Move away from your alterative reality.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...


See ya!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> I have my doubts given how determined our Democratic Leaders are to protect and nurture their new voting bloc.


Not if it's going to cost them their cushy govt. swamp jobs.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"I'm old enough to remember when it was ILLEGAL for black Americans to sit at southern lunch counters, and how loudly Democrats WHINED about that particular iteration of integration."

Fixed that for you. You're welcome.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Roudy said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Now you see them, now you don't.
> ...



Adios muchachos. Don't forget to write.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...



The people most responsible for “displacement” of third world people are Muslims, and their globalist progressive enablers.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

theHawk said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Another perspective:
> ...



Thank you. If georgephillip feels so bad about all those people being displaced, I sure don't see him taking a dozen or more into his home.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Jim Crow laws were fundamental violations of human rights just as current US policies like NAFTA and support for oppressive governments like the one found in Honduras create the conditions that give citizens of those countries a choice between starving or being violently killed or migrating. The fact that Trump and his rich cronies profit from the investment climate produced by NAFTA and corporate-friendly authoritarians should make plain how the countries of the global north are responsible for preventing people in the global south from surviving and thriving where they were born.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Do you even know anything about NAFTA? Trump, the Republican party, and conservatives are against it. You do understand that, right?

Geez. What shithole country are you from, anyway?


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Neoliberal economics is dependent on the immigration of cheap labor. Americans can't be expected to grow their own food.
> ...


Why should taxpayers be forced to subsidize trillion dollar corporations that refuse to pay their workers a living wage?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*Things would get a tad crowded in my 500 ft^2 Pico-Union apartment.



*
Pico-Union, Los Angeles - Wikipedia

"The area encompassed by Pico-Union was developed as a middle and upper middle class residential district beginning in the 1910s. Easy access to downtown Los Angeles and the nearby Wilshire District drew large numbers of affluent homeowners. 

"Following the Second World War, the Pico-Union area, like many inner city neighborhoods, experienced an outflux of residents to the suburbs. The loss of residents and business led to high vacancy rates and lower property values in much of the neighborhood by the 1960s.

*"In the late 1970s and 1980s, the area became a major point of entry for Salvadoran and Guatemalan immigrants seeking refuge from civil war,* according to the _Pico Union Self-Guided Walking Tour,_ published in 2009 by the Los Angeles Conservancy.[6]"


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



You fuckers never fail to make me laugh. You're always parroting the oft-quoted line about taxpayers "subsidizing" corporations but in reality, that's not how it works.

You economically-retarded individuals don't understand that because some corporation gets tax breaks from the government, that doesn't mean that actual taxpayer's money is going to that corporation. It's just less money that corporation has to pay in.

But still you parrot that line over and over and over, like it was tattooed to the inside of your cranium.

And fuck a "living wage", BTW. Nobody in this country deserves to be paid "just because." If you want a decent wage then make yourself an asset to the company you work for.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Correction, you actually have zero idea what I was talking about.  Less shocking.......


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Corporate welfare includes cheap labor from illegal immigrants.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Only in some Third-world shithole. Cheap illegal immigrants don't do the high-tech or skilled jobs, they're only fit for sweeping floors and such.

No, it's not corporate America who wants illegals in this country. It's you leftists, progressives, and Democrats. You people see them as a large untapped voter-base. That's the only reason you care about them. That's the reason as in California, you want to give them immediate voter rights just for obtaining a driver's license.

That's also the entire reason the Democrat Party cares for DACA immigrants. The Democrats believe that by giving them citizenship, they will acquire more votes. Pure and simple. Even a developmentally-disabled retard with a third-grade intelligence equivalency working at Goodwill could see through that bullshit.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Republicans were not against NAFTA.
They just needed Clinton to pass it.
Trump is simply an opportunistic hypocrite whose ignorant bigotry appeals to low-information imbeciles.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



It was signed by Bill Clinton. Republicans were hoodwinked into believing that it was a good thing but after the effects of it were seen, they tend to be against it.

President Trump wants to re-negotiate NAFTA so we get the better end of the deal.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Is Steve claiming those white-collar criminals are in the country illegally, too?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 22, 2018)

How in the world could people who are in violation of federal law and in the U.S. illegally be activists in the first place? The Country must have gone crazy in the last eight years before Trump was elected.


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You keep living in your imaginary world while the rest of us fight to get control of our rogue government.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



I call BS, we have plenty of lower class people who could work like Mexicans, but they're instead on welfare.

Furthermore Americans will do any job if paid enough, that's kind of the point, they lure in workers with higher wages during a job shortage, and it  propels wages forward.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



How are illegal aliens  helping to propel wages forward?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Exactly I want $20 bucks an hour to pick apples ...the problem is people can make more money off welfare and illegals don't mind doing it for $5 bucks an hour.


That's the entire problem.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Why are Republicans fighting Trump on NAFTA reform?
*"Republicans gear up to fight Trump over Nafta"*
*Subscribe to read*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There's a lot of profit motivated Globalist scums in the elite of both parties.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



When you say "The rest of us", you're giving yourself way more credit that you deserve. Your protests are by no means "grass roots" nor do they represent the overall feelings of the American public.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




LOL. A three month old article that states "Republicans gear up to fight Trump over Nafta", yet the only republican they mentioned was Orrin Hatch. 



Trump will re-negotiate NAFTA, whether you like it or not. And as everything else he negotiates, we will get the better end of the deal.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

Can't wait till he has a fight with Melania


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I stand with immigrant activists. We outnumber you fascists by at least 2 to 1.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Yet you lost the most important Presidential election of your lifetime?

Go fuck yourself.  

Those so-called "immigration activists" had better watch themselves. They're about to be deported.


----------



## antifa (Jan 22, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They are throwing brown immigrants in a cage here in the states to make a profit off this witch hunt. Why not simply deport them instead?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2018)

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Another 'liberal' who CANNOT consider people as anything other than colors. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


*"History lesson: More Republicans than Democrats supported NAFTA."*
*History lesson: More Republicans than Democrats supported NAFTA
*
Republicans tried passing NAFTA when Bush the Groper was in the White House;  they had to wait for Clinton to seal the deal.




BTW, if Trump is such a skillful negotiator, how did he manage to lose money in Atlantic City?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Both major US parties have a base confined to about ten percent of all US voters.




Who Rules America: Wealth, Income, and Power


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 23, 2018)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...


Is that even English?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 23, 2018)

antifa said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



What's the purpose of Balkanizing the U.S.A with immigrants, if it's just going to lead to mayhem?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 23, 2018)

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Yeah, why don't we get rid of Brown people, instead of letting them become victims of Racist Whitey?


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 3 The high number of foreign born criminals shows how much better crime would be with less immigration.
> ...




Soooo, stripped of spin, are you trying to imply that we should focus on white collar crime INSTEAD of immigration policy?



If so, my answer is we can do both. If you have a bug up your ass about white collar crime, support policies to address that. 


Meanwhile that is no reasons to not deport the shit out of the vast population of illegals.






> Virtually every dictator-in-waiting throughout history has found it necessary to pit his native population against immigrants as a divide and conquer strategy. Trump is no exception.




Lenin didn't. Stalin didn't. Hell, I don't think Mao did. 

Your words are stupid and false.








>



YOur race baiting in noted and held against you. You are a race baiting asshole. FUck you.




> *"Trump’s Anti-Immigrant Racism Represents an American Tradition..."*
> 
> Opinion | Trump’s Anti-Immigrant Racism Represents an American Tradition
> 
> ...





We don't need more immigrants, especially poor Third world immigrants.


We are full.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 23, 2018)

We are not “full.”


----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Because Atlantic City was and is a stupid place to spend a lot of $$$ on a gambling mecca. Stupid state rules and no viable place for employees to live.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...


We have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money at our borders?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 23, 2018)

antifa said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Because they broke the law. You break the law, you get punished.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> Soooo, stripped of spin, are you trying to imply that we should focus on white collar crime INSTEAD of immigration policy?


Noooooo.
I'm saying if you prosecute white collar criminals (like Trump and Clinton) and exterminate their influence on US tax and trade policies, you will automatically solve what you view as an immigration "problem."





http://www.alternativeinsight.com/The_Immigration_Wars.html


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> Meanwhile that is no reasons to not deport the shit out of the vast population of illegals.


Assuming there are about 11 million "illegals" in the US, how many would you deport at what cost to the US economy?


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo, stripped of spin, are you trying to imply that we should focus on white collar crime INSTEAD of immigration policy?
> ...




How, does addressing that issue "solve" the immigration problem?


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile that is no reasons to not deport the shit out of the vast population of illegals.
> ...




1. I don't assume that. That number is basically pulled out of someone's ass.


2. All of them at great benefit to the US economy.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Assuming there are about 11 million "illegals" in the US, how many would you deport at what cost to the US economy?


They self deport when you quit feeding them.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

longknife said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


*Even so, Trump's casinos failed long before Atlantic City did.
Some of his critics allege Trump did not even bother to learn the odds on the games played in "his" casinos.

How Donald Trump Bankrupted His Atlantic City Casinos, but Still Earned Millions*

"His audacious personality and opulent properties brought attention — and countless players — to Atlantic City as it sought to overtake Las Vegas as the country’s gambling capital. 

"But a close examination of regulatory reviews, court records and security filings by The New York Times leaves little doubt that Mr. Trump’s casino business was a protracted failure. 

"Though he now says his casinos were overtaken by the same tidal wave that eventually slammed this seaside city’s gambling industry, in reality he was failing in Atlantic City long before Atlantic City itself was failing.

"But even as his companies did poorly, Mr. Trump did well. 

"He put up little of his own money, shifted personal debts to the casinos and collected millions of dollars in salary, bonuses and other payments. 

"The burden of his failures fell on investors and others who had bet on his business acumen."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*"Wave Of Illegal Immigrants Gains Speed After NAFTA"*
*Wave Of Illegal Immigrants Gains Speed After NAFTA*

Millions of subsistence-level Mexican corn farmers were destroyed by NAFTA; their lest worst option was migration to the US.

When you add in corrupt governments run by oligarchs south of Mexico, and their reliance on death squads to maintain their privilege, immigration becomes a matter of life and death for the poor.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming there are about 11 million "illegals" in the US, how many would you deport at what cost to the US economy?
> ...


There are thousands of immigrants in my community, and the overwhelming majority have no problem feeding themselves. 
California's undocumented workers help the economy grow – but may pay the cost


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> There are thousands of immigrants in my community,


Are they ILLEGAL immigrants?

If they are, you don't give them jobs, or government services.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There are thousands of immigrants in my community,
> ...


Some are here without legal documents, and some are not.
I've been in this neighborhood since 1995, and I've never noticed any difference between those two factions as far as work ethic or honesty is concerned. In both cases, the money they send to their homeland families plays a vital role in sustaining those economies.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 23, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There are thousands of immigrants in my community,
> ...


*Some jobs, particularly those in agriculture, will not get done without immigrants.*

California's undocumented workers help the economy grow – but may pay the cost

"Brokaw Ranch Company, in Ventura County, grows hundreds of acres of fruit including avocados, oranges and lemons that end up on tables all across the United States via Sam's Club, Wal-Mart and Costco. 

"But before it gets there, it starts here, in leafy groves of trees under the California sun, where crews of workers climb the trees with ladders, cut each piece of fruit by hand and carry it in 80-pound sacks to collection bins.

"It's hard, careful work and, at least on this farm, it's done by immigrants.

"The Ventura County farm bureau estimates as many as 36,000 field workers bring in the county's crops of citrus, avocado and strawberries in peak harvest season, and that 95 percent of them are foreign-born.

"Ranch owner Ellen Brokaw said immigrant labor is essential to Ventura County's farms."


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 23, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Some jobs, particularly those in agriculture, will not get done without immigrants


Why can't anyone say............

ILLEGAL immigrants?

Do you understand how we did this before the Democrat Party lost its mind?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Some jobs, particularly those in agriculture, will not get done without immigrants
> ...


I can remember when racist, conservative Democrats (and Republicans) posted signs like this in their businesses:




https://www.amazon.com/No-Mexicans-Women-Dogs-Allowed/dp/0292721323&tag=ff0d01-20

Signs of overt, public racism had pretty much disappeared by the time I began working in California citrus orchards in 1965, and a great deal has changed since then.

One thing that hasn't changed, however, is the eternal reality that farm labor will not get done without immigrants, and if government does not authorize a sufficient number of "legal" migrants, those who own the farms and orchards of this country will be forced to use "illegal" immigrants to harvest your food supply.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Some jobs, particularly those in agriculture, will not get done without immigrants
> ...


Change the law.  It doesn't work now, and we could use revenue from a more friendly visa system that makes it easier for potential Labor to be tourists.


----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



As a professional slot machine player, I knew people who went to Atlantic City to gamble on selected machines with growing jackpots. Every one of them stayed away from the Trump casino as its machines had the worst payoffs of all.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...


You think ICE should give a pass to high profile illegal immigrants?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2018)

Godboy said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Now you see them, now you don't.
> ...


First degrees should go first!


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Farm labor is known for long hours of backbreaking work and low pay, so I'm not sure how these workers could contribute to tourism in any meaningful way?




The Bracero Program and U.S. Immigration | Spring 2015 | Washington State University


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...


What you are saying is that under President Trump, law enforcement officers are emboldened to enforce the law but under Obama they did not enforce the law.  That's still more evidence President Trump is making America great again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So, basically we the tax payers are paying the tab, for businesses quest for cheap labor?

Because illegals, and their children cost us a lot more,  than they contribute into the system.

So, you know what tell businesses to go F themselves, even the Mexicans are Balkanizing the U.S.A in a hostile way.

This is only beneficial to their mania, nothing more than their greed.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That's bullshit.  In Arizona when tough legislation chased the illegals away, ranchers and farmers invested in new agricultural equipment that did nearly all the jobs the illegals had done, creating new jobs for equipment manufacturers and increasing wages for remaining agricultural workers.  The crops will be picked and processed by machines and American agricultural workers will earn more because the illegals are gone.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 24, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Change the law.


Enforce the law, and it'll work.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

longknife said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


*Trump lost three key executives of his Atlantic City casinos in a freak helicopter accident:

Copter Crash Kills 3 Aides Of Trump

"Copter Crash Kills 3 Aides Of Trump
By ROBERT HANLEY
Published: October 11, 1989..."
*
"Among those killed were Stephen F. Hyde, 43 years old, chief executive of the Trump casinos; Mark Grossinger Etess, 38, president and chief operating officer of the Trump Taj Mahal casino hotel, and Jonathan Benanav, 33, executive vice president of the Trump Plaza casino hotel."

*I suppose it's possible the outcome would have been different if these three experienced casino operatives had not perished in 1989.*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Have you ever seen mechanical harvesters for grapes, citrus, avocados, or strawberries? I suppose such devices are possible, but their cost would be well beyond what's currently being spent to harvest those crops. How much more for your fruits and vegetables are you willing to pay in order to stem illegal immigration?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


They are possible and after the initial investment is amortized over the expected life of the machines, they cost less than illegals.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


*Corporate welfare is costing US taxpayers billions in food stamps and SSI benefits:

There’s a New Way to Make Walmart Pay for the Food Stamps Employees Rely On
*
"In 2013, Walmart alone cost taxpayers $6.2 billion for expenses such as food stamps, Medicaid, and housing assistance. One study released earlier this year estimated that taxpayers spent $152.8 billion in 2015 as a result of low wages."

*The big difference I see between US workers at Walmart and farm laborers from Mexico is this: it was deliberate trade/tax policy of the US government (NAFTA) to dispossess millions of Mexican corn farmers who would never have had any incentive to migrate to the US without being forced to compete against US taxpayer subsidized corn.

In both cases, it's a classic example of privatizing profits and socializing costs.*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Corporate welfare is a propaganda term used by wannabe socialists that has no real meaning.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...



Thank God for President Donald Trump!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Yes, well while small businesses often can't afford to pay more, Walmart can.

Not here, but elsewhere I've specifically asked a question on a board, why Conservatives blame the worker for going on welfare for his low wages, rather than blaming the company, it seems the worker is more of a victim, in many cases, than anything else.

Exactly why the Fascists had the best approach, they had councils micromanage Corporations between the workers, the owners, and state to set wages. however small businesses were left along, which made for small business growth, and fair Corporations.

Clearly a brilliant idea, it's no wonder why the elite hate Fascism so much, among other reasons like how Fascists  created closed circuit autarky economies that functioned well, and how Fascists typically target elite groups like Freemasons, or Jews.

Not that I'm a Nazi, just they got more things right than Republicans, or Democrats.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


*What would you call this:

There’s a New Way to Make Walmart Pay for the Food Stamps Employees Rely On
*
"Walmart, meanwhile, is double-dipping in the corporate welfare. 

"It’s able to keep wages low thanks to the benefits — a well-known phenomenon — but then it also cashes in on the other end, when those employees and others earning low wages spend their food stamps at Walmart. 

"The company has disclosed in the past that it was the recipient of an estimated 18 percent of total food stamp spending. 

"That’s $14 billion out of $80 billion in 2012."


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It's called a business doing the best it can in Obama's stagnant economy.  People shop at Walmart because of its low prices.  Raise the wages means raise the prices means less business means fewer jobs.  Corporate welfare has no real meaning.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 24, 2018)

The problem is.....deportation is a joke.  PERIOD.
Criminal immigrants laugh in the face of our border patrol because deportation is just a free ride home....so they can return whenever they like....commit crimes in the USA....then go home free.  Nice.   It ENCOURAGES illegals to be criminals.

When a bullet is used to resolve repeat illegal immigration issues, then (and only then) will deportation be of ANY value.

If you think this is cold...just talk to some of the thousands who have lost family members and children to irresponsible or dangerous illegal immigrants.    Maybe if you disagree you or someone you care about can be next?

We either do something meaningful to discourage the illegal activity....or we suffer the consequences.   you first.  Law of the jungle and the modern world....like it or not.

Believe me...it would only take a few examples made of just a handful of criminal illegals and illegal immigration would come to a dramatic crawl....FAST.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


*Socialists sacrificed much of their agenda when they dissolved the worker soviets in Russia a century ago. Today's equivalent's are worker-self-directed enterprises as this interview shows:

Start With Worker Self-Directed Enterprises
*
*"Transforming Work, Reshaping the Economy*
_What is the role of the market for goods and services? For employment? Other?_

"WSDEs can coexist with markets as a means of distributing resources (including labor power) and products. They can likewise coexist with other distribution mechanisms.

_"What is the role of planning in your model? How is it structured? How, if at all, made democratic?_

"Planning for the WSDE is performed by the worker members. Planning for residential communities is done by their democratic procedures. Planning appropriate to their interdependence and interactions is done conjointly as well as democratically."


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

PredFan said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > *Now you see them, now you don't.
> ...




Best fucking President ever!


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...



So...you would rather have illegal aliens have jobs that American citizens could fill?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Another perspective:
> ...



They don't care about jobs. The only reason they want open borders is for the votes they can get.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


It's called crony-capitalism




*"Bernie Sanders says Walmart heirs are wealthier than bottom 40 percent of Americans"*
*Bernie Sanders says Walmart heirs are wealthier than bottom 40 percent of Americans*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *Another perspective:
> 
> As Shutdown Looms over Immigration, Trump’s Rejection of Refugees Could Have Global Domino Effect | Democracy Now!
> *
> ...


Bullshit, he is enforcing America's immigration laws.  In the 1960's when the Democrats controlled the WH and both house of Congress, the most liberal US government in history passed a merit based immigration system so that with the exception of unification of close relatives, no one can legally emigrate to the US unless they possess talents or abilities that are needed here.  Because of this system, legal immigrants on average have a higher educational lever than the average American, meaning each of them brings a positive change to the US.  

Ironically, today's Democrats are seeking to undermine this system the Party created by seeking exceptions to the law for people who would not qualify under it and by encouraging illegal immigration, and President Trump, a Republican, is defending the law against Democrats who would destroy it.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Yet another meaningless propaganda term.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> So...you would rather have illegal aliens have jobs that American citizens could fill?


*Tens of thousands of (illegal) immigrants work in farm labor, and many US citizens would not be capable of performing those required tasks over the course of 12- 14 hour days, six days a week for what often amounts to less than minimum wage level pay. 

Economic impact of illegal immigrants in the United States - Wikipedia
*
"The *economic impact of illegal immigrants in the United States* is challenging to measure and politically contentious. Since it is a challenging field to quantify, it leaves room for varying methodologies of study, and so the definitive results of the economic impact can change[1]"


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


They would be legal.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 24, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bullshit, he is enforcing America's immigration laws. In the 1960's when the Democrats controlled the WH and both house of Congress, the most liberal US government in history passed a merit based immigration system so that with the exception of unification of close relatives, no one can legally emigrate to the US unless they possess talents or abilities that are needed here. Because of this system, legal immigrants on average have a higher educational lever than the average American, meaning each of them brings a positive change to the US.


*How would that "merit based immigration system" have worked out for Fred Drumph:

Frederick Trump - Wikipedia
*
"*Frederick Trump* (born *Friedrich Trump*; March 14, 1869 – May 30, 1918) was a German-American businessman. Born in Kallstadt, in the Kingdom of Bavaria (now in Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany), he immigrated to the United States at the age of 16 and started working as a barber."

*Most of the millions of immigrants who built this country were relatively unskilled when they arrived; we have a billionaire problem in this country, not an immigrant problem.*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, he is enforcing America's immigration laws. In the 1960's when the Democrats controlled the WH and both house of Congress, the most liberal US government in history passed a merit based immigration system so that with the exception of unification of close relatives, no one can legally emigrate to the US unless they possess talents or abilities that are needed here. Because of this system, legal immigrants on average have a higher educational lever than the average American, meaning each of them brings a positive change to the US.
> ...


Silly question.  At that time America needed low skilled workers so he would have qualified under such a system, but by 1960, America no longer needed them so he would not have qualified.


----------



## Deno (Jan 24, 2018)

antifa said:


> Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.




You are the retard...


----------



## antifa (Jan 24, 2018)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants will continue to be targeted as long as retards are allowed to vote.
> ...




 bear513
3079 Posts


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 24, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, he is enforcing America's immigration laws. In the 1960's when the Democrats controlled the WH and both house of Congress, the most liberal US government in history passed a merit based immigration system so that with the exception of unification of close relatives, no one can legally emigrate to the US unless they possess talents or abilities that are needed here. Because of this system, legal immigrants on average have a higher educational lever than the average American, meaning each of them brings a positive change to the US.
> ...


You seem to have a problem dicerning illegal alien from legal immigrant.  How did you get that way?


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




So, instead of answering my question as to how your last point was relevant to the question, 


you change the subject.


Is that your way of admitting that your "point" about white collar crime was just pure bullshit?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Maybe he could still find work harvesting and processing the food that keeps you alive?




Immigrant Workers in the U.S. Labor Force


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm using NAFTA as an example of white-collar crime; when you subject millions of Mexican farmers to "free market" competition with US taxpayer subsidized corporate corn exports, you should not cry "bullshit" when most of those subsistence level farmers are forced to migrate or starve.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

antifa said:


> They are throwing brown immigrants in a cage here in the states to make a profit off this witch hunt. Why not simply deport them instead?



Lol, you answered your own question and dont even realize it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What's the purpose of Balkanizing the U.S.A with immigrants, if it's just going to lead to mayhem?



The Mayhem, obviously.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile that is no reasons to not deport the shit out of the vast population of illegals.
> ...



One could have the first 1000 put against the wall and shot, release the video anonymously on the dark net and then watch the rest of them self deport.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


>



When the bastards are in our country contrary to our laws they are fucking illegal criminal migrants and if the problem continues to fester they will be hunted down and who knows what will happen then.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Corporate welfare is a propaganda term used by wannabe socialists that has no real meaning.



Oh hell no, corporations and their crony networks have been playing We the People for fools for years. 

Wize up, dude.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 25, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just right wing fantasy?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Yet another meaningless propaganda term.


No, crony capitalism is a real thing; it is just a version of corruption in a capitalistic system.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




As much as I am done with "Free Trade" it is dishonest to conflate that with White Collar Crime.


Please support your implication that the Mexican Government operates death squads against it's people.


Mexico has a huge trade surplus with the US.


If they got that at the expense of exposing their farmers to stiff competition, that was on them. 


That is something the Mexican voters should be taking up with the Mexican government, and it is not our business.


I want to shut NAFTA down. If that benefits Mexican farmers, I am fine with that. Good for them.


BUILD THE WALL, SEAL THE BORDER, DEPORT THE ILLEGAL.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Wow., what a stupid moronic asshole that man is.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Sure. I'm sure that ILLEGAL ALIENS really filled out a lot of census forms.


That numbers are not credible.


----------



## antifa (Jan 25, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > They are throwing brown immigrants in a cage here in the states to make a profit off this witch hunt. Why not simply deport them instead?
> ...


There's no profit for the injustice system with deportation.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


He would simply not be needed in the US.  US immigration laws are designed to benefit Americans, not to pick up the slack from countries that have failed their own citizens.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So the illegal immigrants are beautiful.  Happy?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


*Are you clear on why some "countries...have failed their own citizens"?

El Salvador for example:

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’
*
*"You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’"*

"I (Chris Hedges) covered the war in El Salvador for five years. 

"It was a peasant uprising by the dispossessed against the 14 ruling families and the handful of American corporations that ran El Salvador as if it was a plantation. 

"Half of the population was landless. 

"Laborers worked as serfs in the coffee plantations, the sugar cane fields and the cotton fields in appalling poverty. 

*"Attempts to organize and protest peacefully to combat the huge social inequality were met with violence, including fire from machine guns mounted on the tops of buildings in downtown San Salvador that rained down bullets indiscriminately on crowds of demonstrators."*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It is terrible but irrelevant to US immigration law.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*Any suggestions for the wives and ninos?*

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’

"The dead are more insolent than ever..."

"But what are you gonna do
the dead
just ain’t what they used to be.

"These days they get ironic
ask questions.

"Seems to me they’re starting to figure out
that they are the majority."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or maybe US immigration quotas are too small?
11 million mostly productive migrants among a population of 350,000,000 citizens sounds a lot like Poland.
‘White Europe’: 60,000 nationalists march on Poland’s independence day




Or worse.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The mass murder in El Salvador and Nicaragua and Haiti and Chile and Guatemala, etc, etc were direct results of official US government policies. There is a moral obligation for the US to provide reparations which reasonably include offers of citizenship to its victims, imho.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


*Do you mean this man?




Elie Wiesel - Wikipedia
*
"*Eliezer* "*Elie*" *Wiesel* KBE (/ˈɛli viˈzɛl/, Hebrew: אֱלִיעֶזֶר וִיזֶל‎, _’Ēlí‘ézer Vízēl_;[2][3] September 30, 1928 – July 2, 2016) was a Romanian-born American Jewish writer, professor, political activist, Nobel Laureate, and Holocaust survivor. He was the author of 57 books, written mostly in French and English, including _Night_, a work based on his experiences as a prisoner in the Auschwitz and Buchenwaldconcentration camps.[4]"


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but you must know nothing like that is going to happen.  The US will encourage governments to reform and provide some financial aid where appropriate, but that's it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Actually,immigrants are commodities like everything else in this economy.
*




"Payoff: How Congress Ensures Private Prison Profit with an Immigrant Detention Quota"
Payoff: How Congress Ensures Private Prison Profit with an Immigrant Detention Quota*


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That's not true.  They don't detain 34,000 immigrants, they detain 34,000  illegal immigrants.  The way to limit illegal immigration is to show would be illegals life in the US will be very hard for them and the wa to do that is to deport as many illegals as we can.  The cost is an investment in America's future.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> As much as I am done with "Free Trade" it is dishonest to conflate that with White Collar Crime.
> 
> 
> Please support your implication that the Mexican Government operates death squads against it's people.


*"Mexican Paramilitary Group that Killed 120 Indigenous Reappears..."*

Mexican Paramilitary Group that Killed 120 Indigenous Reappears

"The Peace and Justice paramilitary group, accused of being supported by local government, is responsible for killing 122 and displacing 4,000 in Chiapas.

"A Mexican paramilitary group that killed or forcibly disappeared 122 indigenous people between 1995 and 2000 is on the rise again in the southern state of Chiapas with suspected links to local politicians, the Mexican daily La Jornada reported Monday."

*I'm not sure it's dishonest to claim "free trade" agreements like NAFTA aren't examples of white collar crime, but, perhaps crony capitalism would be a better choice?*


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 25, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You keep forgetting the word 'illegal'.......Actually, legal immigrants have nothing to do with what you posted.   Could it be that you are trying to conflate the two in order to support a crime or, do you honestly not know the difference?  One way makes you divisive the other makes you an ignorant media brainwashed moron.  Which is it?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Obviously that is who I meant. 

What he said was moronic and revealed him to be an asshole.


His point was absurd. People, ie "HUMAN BEINGS" commit illegal acts all the time, such as being where they are not allowed by law.


Illegal Aliens are Illegally here, and should go home.



Jesus Christ, I just clicked on your link. The fuck head was a professor of Jewish Studies. 



Not an Authority of the effects of Third World Immigration on FIrst World nations in the 20 and 21st centuries.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I am done with "Free Trade" it is dishonest to conflate that with White Collar Crime.
> ...





georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I am done with "Free Trade" it is dishonest to conflate that with White Collar Crime.
> ...





That's pretty small AND in the extreme south of Mexico, those displaced did not have to travel all the way to America.

AND I wouldn't mind a more credible source.

AND, it's not like we have 4,000 illegals here, we have tens of millions. If it was just those 4k, we would not even be talking about this.



"Crony capitalism" is a far more reasonable accusation, but really, the whole tactic of calling it a name, when you have real negative results to point to.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Which crime are you referring to, "unlawful entry" or "unlawful presence?"
Your fetish for the word "illegal" reminds me of an earlier generation of inbred bigots


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So you are contemptuous of US law and consider all law abiding citizens to be bigots.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Which crime are you referring to, "unlawful entry" or "unlawful presence?"
> Your fetish for the word "illegal" reminds me of an earlier generation of inbred bigots








[/QUOTE]

I was referring to the legal term 'illegal alien' moron. 

"1. a foreigner who has entered or resides in a country unlawfully or without the country's authorization. 

 2. a foreigner who enters the U.S. without an entry or immigrant visa, especially a person who crosses the border by avoiding inspection or who overstays the period of time allowed as a visitor, tourist, or businessperson."

the definition of illegal alien

Your insane, hysterical post about discrimination against legal black citizens in the 50's & 60's has absolutely nothing to do with this discussion.  You are again conflating disparate issues in a hysterical, desperate attempt to make some kind of salient point.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Your insane, hysterical post about discrimination against legal black citizens in the 50's & 60's has absolutely nothing to do with this discussion. You are again conflating disparate issues in a hysterical, desperate attempt to make some kind of salient point.


Not only were blacks not considered citizens by racist morons "in the 50s and 60s," they were not deemed human by the Crackers of those times. 




Were you one?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Your insane, hysterical post about discrimination against legal black citizens in the 50's & 60's has absolutely nothing to do with this discussion. You are again conflating disparate issues in a hysterical, desperate attempt to make some kind of salient point.
> ...



So fucking what?  That has nothing to do with illegal aliens.  How many times do you have to be told?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Not hardly.
I'm contemptuous of those who are too indifferent or lazy to research the distinction between political refugees and illegal migrants. Trump is definitely among those ignorant of US complicity in the largely illegal migration of tens of thousands of Salvadorians to the US solely because of Reagan Administration-sponsored death squads in their home country. Instead of maintaining the Temporary Protected Status that has prevented so many Salvadorians from being returned to their homeland, this racist president threw his low-information base some more red meat by referring to El Salvador as a "shithouse country."


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You just confirmed your contempt for US law and those who would enforce it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


How do you distinguish between "illegal alien" and "political refugee?"




Racist white crackers in Jim Crow-Dixie regarded black Americans in the same way as their contemporary brethren view "illegal" migrants fleeing US-sponsored economic violence in their home countries. 
UNHCR viewpoint: 'Refugee' or 'migrant' – Which is right?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Apparently you've discovered you have no reasonable arguments to make so you have decided to just insult everyone who doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



An illegal alien is here ILLEGALY you stupid moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


*I confirmed the distinction between laws governing refugees as opposed to laws pertaining to migrants:

UNHCR viewpoint: 'Refugee' or 'migrant' – Which is right?
*
"Refugees are persons fleeing armed conflict or persecution. 

"There were 21.3 million of them worldwide at the end of 2015. 

"Their situation is often so perilous and intolerable that they cross national borders to seek safety in nearby countries, and thus become internationally recognized as 'refugees' with access to assistance from States, UNHCR, and other organizations..."

"Refugees are defined and protected in international law. 

"The 1951 Refugee Convention and its 1967 Protocol as well as other legal texts, such as the 1969 OAU Refugee Convention, remain the cornerstone of modern refugee protection."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


What's the difference between refugee and migrant, Bitch?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Not hardly.
> I'm contemptuous of those who are too indifferent or lazy to research the distinction between political refugees and illegal migrants. Trump is definitely among those ignorant of US complicity in the largely illegal migration of tens of thousands of Salvadorians to the US solely because of Reagan Administration-sponsored death squads in their home country. Instead of maintaining the Temporary Protected Status that has prevented so many Salvadorians from being returned to their homeland, this racist president threw his low-information base some more red meat by referring to El Salvador as a "shithouse country."



Bill Clinton, Jimmy Carter were racists.  Democrats are racist and sponsor terrorism.  Obfuscation back at ya.   Look up the meaning of temporary.  Obama called US 'bitter clingers' but, of course, that doesn't bother leftist idiots.  Obama hated white people but, of course, lefties don't want to admit that either.  Bill and Hillary Clinton are criminals but, of course, that is A-OK with lefty morons.  Lefty Democrats and Farrakhan-Obama appointees hate whites but, of course, they ignore that too.  Illegal aliens have killed American citizens but, of course, lefties actually like that.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> What's the difference between refugee and migrant, Bitch?



Ahhh you avoid the 'illegal' term once more.  You have already been told this but as yet, you refuse to address why you ignore it.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Their true worth when paying Americans a living wage. Why does the left absolutely hammer Wal-Mart but give a pass to agriculture. You don't care if Wal-Mart raises prices.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


First, an illegal immigrant is anyone who crosses the border illegally, but the US does recognize special circumstances and allows them to apply for political asylum on a case by case basis.  If asylum is granted, the illegal immigrant becomes a refugee.  

You can rant about international law and curse the people who disagree with you all you want, but it might help your case if you actually knew something about international law.

There is no international law regarding people entering the US illegally that is not being addressed and abided by now in the US.  The OAU Refugee convention applies only to Africa and the 1951 Refugee Convention applies only to refugees from WWII.  The 1967 amendment to it allowed nations to expand the geographical and temporal boundaries of the Convention, but did not require it.  

Let me spell it out for you again.  Anyone, regardless of where they came from or for what reason, who crossed the border illegally is an illegal immigrant.  If they apply for and are granted asylum, then and only then do they become refugees.  There is no international law or convention to which the US is signatory that contradicts that statement.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Not hardly.
> ...


Was Trump a racist when he was a Democrat?




*"Donald Trump’s Racism:
The Definitive List"*
*Opinion | Donald Trump’s Racism: The Definitive List*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between refugee and migrant, Bitch?
> ...


Explain how the word "illegal" applies to "political refugees."


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Was Trump a racist when he was a Democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.....You posted an Op Ed as fact fool.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Explain how' temporary' means 'permanen't in your highly estimable leftist lexicon.  And, you still haven't explained why you think 'illegal' means 'legal.'  While you are at it, explain how the Democrats shielded a KKK congressman for so many years.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Are you saying you are willing to pay US agricultural workers a  living wage to harvest your fruits and vegetables? If so, would you be willing to subsidize private (corporate) farmers with your tax dollars in order to consistently provide those wages?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Was Trump a racist when he was a Democrat?
> ...


I posted an op ed as an opinion, one of many supporting Donald Trump's long history of racist behavior. Do you have any opinions claiming otherwise?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nonsense, when Az passed legislation to push the Illegals out of the state, farmers replaced them with machinery which didn't add significantly to their costs and the wages the remaining agricultural workers, all Americans, went up.  Getting rid of the illegals helps both business owner and workers as well as the manufacturers of equipment that will be bought to replace the illegals.  It's good for America.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I'm saying we need to be honest. Americans will do those jobs (and do in some areas) for real wages. Illegal aliens will do it for far less. Illegal aliens fill jobs Americans could do and they suppress wages. The add to income inequality. They are holes in the bottom of the boat of the War on Poverty. 

Let's quit the smoke and mirrors and see the real value of things. Americans can make up their own minds whether avocados are worth it as often. The living wage would give consumers more money, so it may be avocados every day!

If avocados are just too expensive, it is what it is.  Maybe strawberries become a delicacy. So be it. Reality is better than the smokescreen IMO.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


*Let's see if we agree on the distinction between "refugee" and "migrant."
*
"Refugees are persons fleeing armed conflict or persecution. There were 21.3 million of them worldwide at the end of 2015. 

"Their situation is often so perilous and intolerable that they cross national borders to seek safety in nearby countries, and thus become internationally recognized as 'refugees' with access to assistance from States, UNHCR, and other organizations. 

"They are so recognized precisely because it is too dangerous for them to return home, and they need sanctuary elsewhere. These are people for whom denial of asylum has potentially deadly consequences..."

UNHCR viewpoint: 'Refugee' or 'migrant' – Which is right?

"Migrants choose to move not because of a direct threat of persecution or death, but mainly to improve their lives by finding work, or in some cases for education, family reunion, or other reasons. Unlike refugees who cannot safely return home, migrants face no such impediment to return. If they choose to return home, they will continue to receive the protection of their government."

*IMHO, there are millions of refugee and migrants among the current 11 million so-called "illegal aliens" living in the US.

Determining which category each individual human being belongs in is not something Republicans OR Democrats are willing to pay for.

As to your final question regarding Democrats and the KKK, I haven't supported Republicans OR Democrats over the last 30 years precisely because of their consistent, universal indifference to human rights.*


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> .... solely because of Reagan Administration-sponsored death squads in their home country. ....




BS


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


*Do you have any evidence of machinery that can harvest crops like strawberries and citrus? As far as improving economic conditions for "business owner and workers", there's little evidence of that based on recent US history*

https://www.economist.com/news/unit...ied-1960s-kicking-out-immigrants-doesnt-raise

*"Kicking out immigrants doesn’t raise wages*
At least, it didn’t when America tried in the 1960s..."

"MEXICAN immigrants were said to be holding down wages and taking jobs that could go to honest Americans. The poorest natives were supposed to be suffering most grievously. 'We cannot afford to disregard it,' intoned the president. 'We do not condone it.' The immigrants were soon sent home and not allowed to return.

"All that happened in the early 1960s. 

"The president was John F. Kennedy..."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > .... solely because of Reagan Administration-sponsored death squads in their home country. ....
> ...


*Were you there?
The source I'm relying on covered the war in El Salvador for five years.*

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’

"But, far to the north, was a shithole country ruled by a former B-list movie actor who had starred in 'Bedtime for Bonzo' and who was in the early stages of dementia. This shithole country, which saw the world in black and white, communist and capitalist, was determined to thwart the aspirations of the poor and the landless..."


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between refugee and migrant, Bitch?
> ...


why do we have any illegals instead of generating more revenue from fines, in addition to the regular fee?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> I posted an op ed as an opinion, one of many supporting Donald Trump's long history of racist behavior. Do you have any opinions claiming otherwise?



So what?  You want me to post op eds about Obama being an illegal alien?  How about Hillary Clinton as a criminal?  How about Bill Clinton as a rapist?  How about Comey as a long-time Clinton shield (going back to White Water).  How about the corruption in the FBI?  How about Obama's Muslim roots and Muslim appointments?   I could go on but unless you are brain dead you should get the idea.  I have an Op Ed that 'proves' that Obama's birth certificate was Photo Shopped.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


*It is also possible some of the largest US growers will shift production to Mexico:

Expelling Immigrant Workers May Also Send Away the Work They Do*

"This is how the growers will respond to President Trump’s threatened crackdown on immigration: They will lobby, asking Congress to provide some legal option to hang on to their foreign work force. 

"They will switch to crops like tree nuts, which are less labor-intensive to produce than perishable fruits and vegetables. They will look for technology to mechanize the harvest of strawberries and other crops. *And they will rent land in Mexico.*

"There is one thing they won’t do. 

*"Even if the Trump administration were to deploy the 10,000 immigration agents it plans to hire across the nation’s fields to detain and deport farmhands working illegally, farmers are very unlikely to raise wages and improve working conditions to attract American workers instead."*


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Are you saying you are willing to pay US agricultural workers a  living wage to harvest your fruits and vegetables? If so, would you be willing to subsidize private (corporate) farmers with your tax dollars in order to consistently provide those wages?



YES!!!! Get rid of the illegals.  The market will correct for it.  You are doing nothing more than peddling hysterics and keeping overall wages of American citizens lower.  Farmers can correct for it too....Machinery, higher prices for produce, etc.  If the price their produce too high, no one will BUY it.  We don't need immigrants working at slave wages.  That is no better than keeping slaves.  However Democrats need slaves (they always have) to do the 'dirty work' so lefties don't get their hands dirty.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> "This is how the growers will respond to President Trump’s threatened crackdown on immigration: They will lobby, asking Congress to provide some legal option to hang on to their foreign work force.
> 
> "They will switch to crops like tree nuts, which are less labor-intensive to produce than perishable fruits and vegetables. They will look for technology to mechanize the harvest of strawberries and other crops. *And they will rent land in Mexico.*
> 
> ...



Hey Skippy, we are already getting produce from Mexico.  Have you been in a grocery store lately?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I posted an op ed as an opinion, one of many supporting Donald Trump's long history of racist behavior. Do you have any opinions claiming otherwise?
> ...


None of which sheds much light on whether or not Trump is a racist.




Does it?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "This is how the growers will respond to President Trump’s threatened crackdown on immigration: They will lobby, asking Congress to provide some legal option to hang on to their foreign work force.
> ...


I don't think there's a shortage of farmland in Mexico which suggests deporting thousands of refugees currently working US farms will also deport jobs as well as workers. 

Surely, you don't believe there are currently too many jobs in the US?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"Estimates are that it costs $70 to $275 per acre to machine harvest grapes (not accounting for the cost of a machine, which can range from $150,000 to $300,000). Picking by hand, which takes much longer, can run to $750 per acre at super-premium properties. Nevertheless, some vintners are taking a cavalier approach."

Moving Toward Mechanical


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jan 26, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Then avocados get imported. So be it. If we have to exploit people to perform backbreaking work for $6 an hour, we don't need cheap avocados.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I don't care.  Try actually reading and answering my posts instead of propagandizing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Your source is a hyper-partisan emo-queen, and you seem to forget that none of the kids here illegally were anywhere near alive yet in the 80s.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> YES!!!! Get rid of the illegals. The market will correct for it. You are doing nothing more than peddling hysterics and keeping overall wages of American citizens lower.


You're the one peddling fear and hysteria:




Timid white conservatives are a bigger threat to this country than all 11 million unauthorized migrants combined.
Fear of Foreigners: A Cartoon History of Nativism in America


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Chris Hedges makes no attempt to hide his far-left politics; however, he spent five years of his life covering the civil war in El Salvador. Instead of manufacturing awkward ad hominems, perhaps you can refute some of his claims:

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’
*
"In the fall of 1983, the rebels, supplied with weapons from the Sandinista government in Nicaragua, were on the verge of capturing the country’s second largest city. 

"I did not, at first, travel with the army. 

"It was too dangerous. 

"It was far safer to go into combat with the FMLN. 

"Without outside intervention, the rebels would have seized control of El Salvador within months and ousted the oligarchs."

*When you say "...none of the kids here illegally were anywhere near alive yet in the 80s", that is true for the Dreamers but not for their parents.





The neighborhood I live in today was a bastion of upper-middle class whiteness prior to Reagan's meddling in the politics of Central America 38 years ago.
Centro de recursos intenta revitalizar el área de Pico Union | La Opinión*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Thanks for your link.
Most of my personal experience with farm labor was in citrus orchards. I never dreamed mechanical harvesters for row crops like grapes and strawberries would prove economically viable.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Why would you need to subsidize them? Does the government do that with construction workers then the job at hand is done?



You pay the fruit pickers a fair wage when the job is done they move on.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Prove it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...









How this garlic farm went from a labor shortage to over 150 people on its applicant waitlist


Christopher Ranch, which grows garlic on 5,000 acres in Gilroy, Calif., announced recently that it would hike pay for farmworkers from $11 an hour to $13 hour this year, or 18%, and then to $15 in 2018. That’s four years earlier than what’s required by California’s schedule for minimum wage increases.

Ken Christopher, vice president at Christopher Ranch, said the effect of the move was immediately obvious. At the end of last year, the farm was short 50 workers needed to help peel, package and roast garlic. Within two weeks of upping wages in January, applications flooded in. Now the company has a wait-list 150 people long.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





A link in spanish?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


Unlike the owners of construction companies, most farmers will argue they can't afford to pay a livable wage to their workers each and every year. Obviously, that won't wash with Tyson Chicken, but for many other agricultural employers they probably would not be able to pay a living wage every year because of the vagaries of weather and marketplace. Perhaps there is already enough money in the corporate agriculture pipeline to divert some of it to those who actually produce our food?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Americans can pay the actual value of the produce so pickers don't work 12 hours a day bent over for <$100. There is enough cheap produce to serve the nutritional needs of the populace. If artichoke prices double because of a flash flood, so be it. Farmers have insurance on their crops, too.

My point is that we hitch and moan about slave labor overseas in Chinese sweat shops but claim we NEED an exploited underclass here in order to survive because artichokes cannot cost $7 each!  If that's how labor intensive artichokes are (they are very labor intensive), and they do not preserve well (can't freeze), then YES! Artichokes can and should cost $7 each.

If artichokes become an import, US artichoke farmers will grow something that does not require illegal aliens to harvest for half minimum wage.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!! Get rid of the illegals. The market will correct for it. You are doing nothing more than peddling hysterics and keeping overall wages of American citizens lower.
> ...



Ben was right that's why we have ICE and should have a wall.  We don't want to turn America into a foreign culture we want immigrants to assimilate into the American culture.  That is the real meaning of what he said but you are too dumb to realize it.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> Americans can pay the actual value of the produce so pickers don't work 12 hours a day bent over for <$100. There is enough cheap produce to serve the nutritional needs of the populace. If artichoke prices double because of a flash flood, so be it. Farmers have insurance on their crops, too.
> 
> My point is that we hitch and moan about slave labor overseas in Chinese sweat shops but claim we NEED an exploited underclass here in order to survive because artichokes cannot cost $7 each!  If that's how labor intensive artichokes are (they are very labor intensive), and they do not preserve well (can't freeze), then YES! Artichokes can and should cost $7 each.
> 
> If artichokes become an import, US artichoke farmers will grow something that does not require illegal aliens to harvest for half minimum wage.



Correct, Democrats want to promote slave labor which is true to their form as they are the ones who supported slavery in the first place.  They have not changed these many decades only their methodology of securing slaves.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unlike the owners of construction companies, most farmers will argue they can't afford to pay a livable wage to their workers each and every year. Obviously, that won't wash with Tyson Chicken, but for many other agricultural employers they probably would not be able to pay a living wage every year because of the vagaries of weather and marketplace. Perhaps there is already enough money in the corporate agriculture pipeline to divert some of it to those who actually produce our food?



Farmers can't afford to pay more because lefty Democrats have promoted slave wages which have forced the price of produce down.  You have already been schooled about this and apparently it went over your head.  Try thinking beyond your Democrat talking points and what you are told to believe.  Honestly the more you post the more you look like a very limited information person.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jan 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Americans can pay the actual value of the produce so pickers don't work 12 hours a day bent over for <$100. There is enough cheap produce to serve the nutritional needs of the populace. If artichoke prices double because of a flash flood, so be it. Farmers have insurance on their crops, too.
> ...



Agree, but Republican politicians are usually right beside them cheering them on ... and often writing the checks.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> Agree, but Republican politicians are usually right beside them cheering them on ... and often writing the checks.



Capitalism is not a moral entity.  It exists to make a profit.  If it were not for Democrats promoting slave wages in the first place, Republicans (who mostly believe in Capitalism) would not be taking advantage of such slave wages.  Lefties have a hard time understanding that their moral relativity affects the society and the economy.   When a way to make more profit is created AND condoned capitalism will always take advantage.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Neighborhoods change all the time. Are you claiming that everyone who has moved there since the 80s is from El Salvador? More BS.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





The “claims” of some far left hack are worth nothing.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


What skin color do you associate with "American culture?"


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Eye-witness accounts are always worth more than infantile ignorance.*

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’

"The shithole country poured $1 million a day in aid and weapons into the land. 

"They sent down their most ruthless killers, including Félix Rodríguez, the CIA agent and Bay of Pigs veteran who had overseen the hunt for Che Guevara in Bolivia, presided over his execution and proudly wore the wristwatch he had taken from the martyred revolutionary’s body. 

"At night you could see the killers sent to El Salvador by the shithole country, usually with their Vietnamese wives, sitting around the pool at the Sheraton Hotel. 

"They had perfected the dark arts of infiltrating, torturing, interrogating, disappearing and murdering through practice on the people of Vietnam during the war there. 

"They could teach you how to strangle someone with piano wire so there would be no noise as the victim choked to death. They brought many such skills with them to Central America."


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Any accounts by hyper-partisan hacks are worthless.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*No. I didn't say ..."everyone who has moved there since the 80s is from El Salvador..."




Pico-Union, Los Angeles - Wikipedia*

"The area encompassed by Pico-Union was developed as a middle and upper middle class residential district beginning in the 1910s. Easy access to downtown Los Angeles and the nearby Wilshire District drew large numbers of affluent homeowners. 

"Following the Second World War, the Pico-Union area, like many inner city neighborhoods, experienced an outflux of residents to the suburbs. 

"The loss of residents and business led to high vacancy rates and lower property values in much of the neighborhood by the 1960s.

*"In the late 1970s and 1980s, the area became a major point of entry for Salvadoran and Guatemalan immigrants seeking refuge from civil war, according to the Pico Union Self-Guided Walking Tour, published in 2009 by the Los Angeles Conservancy.**[*6]."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*So says the hyper-partisan attack-hack*.

You Don’t Need a Telescope to Find a ‘Shithole Country’

"The Chilean poet Pablo Neruda understood how those who ruled the shithole country looked at the wretched of the earth. He wrote:

'When the trumpet sounded, it was
all prepared on the earth,
the Jehovah parceled out the earth
to Coca Cola, Inc., Anaconda,
Ford Motors, and other entities:
The Fruit Company, Inc.
reserved for itself the most succulent,
the central coast of my land,
the delicate waist of America.'"


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> What skin color do you associate with "American culture?"



I don't associate skin color with anything but physical attributes.  Only leftist Democrats associate skin color with culture.  If you don't know what American culture is, then you are either a foreigner or a brainwashed, leftist, commie, Democrat racist-moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike the owners of construction companies, most farmers will argue they can't afford to pay a livable wage to their workers each and every year. Obviously, that won't wash with Tyson Chicken, but for many other agricultural employers they probably would not be able to pay a living wage every year because of the vagaries of weather and marketplace. Perhaps there is already enough money in the corporate agriculture pipeline to divert some of it to those who actually produce our food?
> ...


I'm not sufficiently low-information to believe there's any difference between Republicans and Democrats; are you?





Democrats and Republicans are the same | The Crimson White


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What skin color do you associate with "American culture?"
> ...


Are you ignorant enough to confuse Trump with American culture?




https://www.quora.com/What-does-the-Trump-phenomenon-really-say-about-American-culture


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

*"TRUMP ADMINISTRATION PLANNING LAW TO DEPORT THOUSANDS OF UNACCOMPANIED TEENS FROM CENTRAL AMERICA: REPORT*
*ON 9/21/17 AT 8:18 AM..."*

*Trump administration considering law to fast-track deportation of thousands of unaccompanied child migrants*

"The Trump administration is drafting a new policy to quickly deport more than 150,000 child migrants from Central America who arrived alone in the U.S. illegally, creating a new class of undocumented migrants.

"The Department of Justice and Homeland Security is drawing up a policy proposal in a series of memos, according to two sources with knowledge of the internal debate who spoke to the _Miami Herald_.

"As it stands, the plan would allow for teens and children who arrived in the U.S. illegally by themselves to be put on a fast track to deportation when they turn 18. 

"Most of these children have traveled thousands of miles alone from Central American countries, including Honduras, El Salvador, and Guatemala, to escape violence and poverty*.*"

*Are these children "illegal aliens" or "political refugees?"*


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *"TRUMP ADMINISTRATION PLANNING LAW TO DEPORT THOUSANDS OF UNACCOMPANIED TEENS FROM CENTRAL AMERICA: REPORT*
> *ON 9/21/17 AT 8:18 AM..."*
> 
> *Trump administration considering law to fast-track deportation of thousands of unaccompanied child migrants*
> ...


Darn good deal too! Good for the Trump administration! 

Keep your children with you and don't send them off to another country unaccompanied and don't enter into this country illegally or you will be deported; which should have been the policy all along.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 27, 2018)

RodISHI said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"TRUMP ADMINISTRATION PLANNING LAW TO DEPORT THOUSANDS OF UNACCOMPANIED TEENS FROM CENTRAL AMERICA: REPORT*
> ...







"Eleasar Yedo Sanchez (R) of Mexico and Javier Amador (L) of Honduras swim illegally across the Rio Grande river, the border between Mexico and the United States, in Nuevo Loredo May 1, 2006."
Trump administration considering law to fast-track deportation of thousands of unaccompanied child migrants

*Children like these are political refugees fleeing violence in their homeland the US directly abets.

US policy perpetuates violence in Honduras*


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


They should have stayed just over the next border crossing. Back they go.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 27, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> *"TRUMP ADMINISTRATION PLANNING LAW TO DEPORT THOUSANDS OF UNACCOMPANIED TEENS FROM CENTRAL AMERICA: REPORT*
> *ON 9/21/17 AT 8:18 AM..."*
> 
> *Trump administration considering law to fast-track deportation of thousands of unaccompanied child migrants*
> ...



They are illegal aliens  just as YOU posted.  BTW the U.S. has refugee programs in order to harbor those who experience horrendous events in their home land.  They are TEMPORARY resident programs.  The problem is that idiots like YOU want to keep them past their temporary status and blame everyone else.  I have an idea for you, take in illegals yourself and have them live with you, support them, feed them and keep your trap shut.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

RodISHI said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


*Why would you blame Mexico for the plight of Honduran children?

Guides: A Brief History of Civil Rights in the United States: Refugees in the United States
*
"A _refugee_ is defined as a person outside of the country of his or her nationality, or if stateless, outside of the country of last residence, who is unwilling to return to that country and avail herself of its protection.  This unwillingness must emenate from persecution or a well-founded fear of persecution and this persecution must be based upon her race, religion, nationality, political opinion, or membership in a particular social group."

*Since it was US support for the 2009 coup which is responsible for the current political repression in Honduras, not Mexico, it falls to the US to provide shelter to victims of the violence it helped create. *


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nine years ago? They must be all grown up by now and they can migrate right back to where they came from and help cleanup their homeland.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

RodISHI said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What's happened over the last nine years to make you think human rights conditions in Honduras have improved?
*"US policy perpetuates violence in Honduras*
Jan 5, 2018..."

US policy perpetuates violence in Honduras

"Is Honduras 'returning to the terror in the 1980s'? That's what Dr. Luther Castillo told NCR in an interview. *Evidence supports his assertion, and today's terror, just like 30 years ago, has U.S. ties...*"

"Castillo is among Honduran activists now under threat of personal danger because they are calling for new elections, claiming that incumbent President Juan Orlando Hernández and his National Party rigged the Nov. 26 election and then imposed martial law to stifle protests."


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

No one has a right to move here.... That is a fact.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> They are illegal aliens just as YOU posted. BTW the U.S. has refugee programs in order to harbor those who experience horrendous events in their home land. They are TEMPORARY resident programs


*Your ignorance on this subject is Great.




Guides: A Brief History of Civil Rights in the United States: Refugees in the United States*

"In 2015 the United States admitted 69,933 refugees. 

"A refugee is defined as a person who has fled his or her home country and cannot return based upon a 'well-founded fear of persecution' due to race, religion, nationality, political opinion, or membership in a social group.  
*"Refugees who meet this criteria, in addition to being admissible to the United States, are eligible for resettlement in the United States.*

A principal applicant can be joined by a spouse and unmarried children under the age of 21.  Additional family members may be eligible under certain circumstances.

*"Once admitted to the United States a refugee has a 12-month period to apply for a status of Lawful Permanent Resident."* 

The US military is responsible for the greatest refugee flow since the end of WWII which means the US should be taking in 699,330 refugees a year and planting half of them in Manhattan.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > They are illegal aliens just as YOU posted. BTW the U.S. has refugee programs in order to harbor those who experience horrendous events in their home land. They are TEMPORARY resident programs
> ...


We understand you care more for illegal aliens then you do Americans...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> No one has a right to move here.... That is a fact.


*The US has no "right" to destroy entire countries in pursuit of political or economic goals.




Protecting Refugees: questions and answers*

"What rights does a refugee have?

"A refugee has the right to safe asylum. 

"However, international protection comprises more than physical safety. 

"Refugees should receive at least the same rights and basic help as any other foreigner who is a legal resident, including freedom of thought, of movement, and freedom from torture and degrading treatment.

"Economic and social rights are equally applicable. 

"Refugees should have access to medical care, schooling and the right to work."


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > No one has a right to move here.... That is a fact.
> ...


You want some cheese with that wine?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > They are illegal aliens just as YOU posted. BTW the U.S. has refugee programs in order to harbor those who experience horrendous events in their home land. They are TEMPORARY resident programs
> ...



That does not refer to TPS....... moron.  The 'T' stands for TEMPORARY.  You are trying to derail the discussion with obfuscation.  BTW Haiti is still a 'shit hole' because the Clintons fucked them.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


*The Clintons did their part to impoverish Haiti, but they were late to the party:

Haitian Revolution - Wikipedia
*
"The *Haitian Revolution* (French: _Révolution haïtienne_ [ʁevɔlysjɔ̃ ajisjɛ̃n]) was a successful anti-slavery and anti-colonial insurrection by self-liberated slaves against French colonial rule in Saint-Domingue, now the sovereign nation of Haiti. 

"It began at 10PM on August 22, 1791,[3]and ended in 1804 with the former colony's independence. *It was the only slave uprising that led to the founding of a state which was both free from slavery, and ruled by non-whites* and former captives.[4] 

"It is now widely seen as a defining moment in the history of racism in the Atlantic World.[5]"

*The French got their revenge when they demanded 90 million francs; this extortion was not paid off until 1947, and by that time Wall Street had taken over pillaging the island.*


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


>





georgephillip said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Like I said the Clintons screwed Haiti.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*After the Marines stole all the gold.

Milestones: 1914–1920 - Office of the Historian
*
"In 1914, the Wilson administration sent U.S. Marines into Haiti. They removed $500,000 from the Haitian National Bank in December of 1914 for safe-keeping in New York, thus giving the United States control of the bank. 

"In 1915, Haitian President Jean Vilbrun Guillaume Sam was assassinated and the situation in Haiti quickly became unstable. In response, President Wilson sent the U.S. Marines to Haiti to prevent anarchy. In actuality, the act protected U.S. assets in the area and prevented a possible German invasion."


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 28, 2018)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







Your purpose here is nothing more than to repeat anti-American bullshit. Be honest about it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 29, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Are you embarrassed by the many racist blemishes on US History?




United States occupation of Haiti - Wikipedia
*
"In an effort to reduce German influence, the U.S. State Department in 1910-11 backed a consortium of American investors, headed by the National City Bank of New York, to acquire control of the _Banque Nationale d'Haïti_. 

"This was the country's sole commercial bank and served as the Haitian government's treasury.[6]

"In December 1914, the U.S. military seized the Haitian government's gold reserve, urged on by the National City Bank and the National Bank of Haiti (which was already under foreign direction). The U.S. took the gold to National City Bank's New York City vault.[7]"

*Do you deny the above actions actually happened?*


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2018)

You hate America, we got it. Now move on.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 29, 2018)

JGalt said:


> *Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> "Immigration authorities have detained in recent weeks two prominent activists who are themselves illegal immigrants, demonstrating the Trump administration’s commitment to expand the pool of deportable aliens.
> 
> ...



The President is the man! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

